# Contact Tracing Notebook...



## RichInSpirit (5 Oct 2020)

I've been mulling over starting recording my contacts with others in a simple paper notebook.
I'm not that enthusiastic about electronic monitoring of my contacts and movements.


----------



## Marion (5 Oct 2020)

I’m happy enough to be monitored by the covid app.

I meet up to and over 80 adults (obviously from different households) between 9 and 4 at work each day for one or two hours - Approx 12 per hour. . Probably not much point though if adults I am in contact with don’t have the app activated; I am open to correction on this.

I am very careful at work with regard to mask wearing, hand washing and cleaning surfaces others will have used in the previous hour. 

Marion


----------



## mathepac (8 Oct 2020)

Like wearing a mask, social distancing, washing hands and contact surfaces, the contact tracing app is only as useful as number of people who elect to use it.

In abnormal circumstances we have to sacrifice or surrender certain rights for the greater good as well as for our own protection. Seems like a small price to pay to install and switch on the app. You can switch it off after the pandemic ends. Unless of course you have an Android phone or any mobile device containing a Huawei  chip or you've installed apps like FaceBook, certain browsers and Uncle Tom Cobley and all which already track you physical movements as well as your online activity. Allegedly.


----------



## RichInSpirit (22 Oct 2020)

Bought a small Silvine  notebook a few weeks ago but only getting around to using it now.


----------



## joer (23 Oct 2020)

It is a good idea to keep some kind of list. It is always possible that you will come in contact with someone that you dont know but to keep a description and location where you met them can be useful because in a weeks time when you are trying to remember ( hoping you do not have to , of course) it will not be easy to remember everyone that you met. And it could be two weeks . We all talk to people that we dont know from time to time and they become contacts. We all know our close contacts.


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2020)

joer said:


> We all talk to people that we dont know from time to time and they become contacts.



I can safely say I haven't spent 15 minutes talking to a stranger in a very long time! I didn't do it often before COVID, who's doing it now?

A family member spent ~3 hours visiting the home of a relative who had been released from hospital. When it later emerged that person contracted COVID-19 while in hospital, the visitor was told they didn't meet the criteria to be considered a close contact. As the HSE say:



> Spending more than 2 hours in an indoor space with someone who has COVID-19 will sometimes count as close or casual contact. This could be an office or a classroom. But it will depend on the size of the room and other factors.


----------



## joer (23 Oct 2020)

I might not have spent 15 mins talking to a stranger but it hardly takes that long for the possibility of transmission . 
I would not agree with the HSE on that point either. If I knew that I was in contact with someone who had contracted the virus I would be getting tested pronto.


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2020)

joer said:


> I might not have spent 15 mins talking to a stranger but it hardly takes that long for the possibility of transmission .



The longer you spend, the greater the viral load you will be exposed to, and so the greater the chance of you contracting the virus. It is on the basis of probability that close contacts are defined and the 15 minute / 2m guidance was issued. 

If you didn't then the contact tracers will not entertain you submitting your vague description of those you have brief encounters with. They will not be classified as close contacts for the purposes of contact tracing. 




joer said:


> If I knew that I was in contact with someone who had contracted the virus I would be getting tested pronto.



In those circumstances, it will be up to your GP to decide whether to send you for a test or not.


----------



## joer (23 Oct 2020)

I would take my chances with my GP though, only if I thought that I had symptoms , of course.


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2020)

joer said:


> I would take my chances with my GP though, only if I thought that I had symptoms , of course.



And if you are sufficiently concerned, they will likely put you forward for testing unless there are capacity issues locally. In the case of my family member above, they would be considered at-risk, so while the HSE contact tracers did not consider him a close contact, his GP sent him for testing and thankfully it came back negative.


----------



## joer (23 Oct 2020)

I am glad to hear that all was well with your family member Leo


----------

